# Blood test - raw feeding



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

If the blood test comes back high in "inorganic phosphorus" what does that mean? Ive always given the correct bone to meat ratio. If i give more bone he will get crumbly poops. I have read high phosphorus means not enough calcium? But calcium levels in the blood is ok?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

A raw fed dog will have different levels of normal. More "real" levels of normal.

Kibble fed has been used as the template for the "norm".

Dr. Jean Dodds' Pet Health Resource Blog | UPDATED SECOND PROGRESS REPORT: Study of... 

Bio-Chemistry Panels - Raw4Dogs | Raw4Dogs

http://www.rawessentials.co.nz/media/documents/aAzotaemia.pdf


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Hi carmen. I did read some stuff too. For example i wasnt worried about his BUN values but phosphorus levels sort of put me off a bit. Thinking of its relation with the calcium


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just had bloodwork done on one of dogs. I always go through each result and then look at it as a whole. Mine had a low-normal for phos and perfect for calcium. I do give mine tripe about 3x times a week, the benefits and the cal/phos ratio is good. 

In my case the vet looks at it, knows raw is fed and takes that into account. I see things that might be slightly lower or higher and she determined that the blood work is great. I have more then once questioned results and I have always gotten a good explanation. In your case, it sounds like the vet is not on board with raw? That can result in a problem.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

High Phos., BUN and CREA are all indicators of kidney disease. I typically do a Chem17 on my dogs yearly to monitor the calcium and phos. levels.

In kidney disease, the most common dietary advice is take the phos. out. Calcium binds to phos. and will carry it thru the system. So no, high phos. doesn't mean the calcium in the diet isn't high enough. It could mean the animal is unable to process the phos. thru the kidneys. It's looking at the whole picture, not just one aspect.

If the BUN and CREA values are good. What was the calcium values? IMO, the best person to ask would be Dr. Dodds. She has done more research into blood values of raw fed animals than anyone else out there. She's very quick to answer emails too. Maybe even pay a consult with her. 

You could also contact Monica Segal, an animal nutritionist, and develop a balance diet for your dogs to ensure you are getting the proportions correct.


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

Heard of monica segal i might contact her but never heard of dodds? His calcium is in the perfect range but urea is high. Urea and phosphorus. Does thaf mean a kidney disease


----------



## Joey-and-chandler (Jan 16, 2016)

I cant seem to find an email for dr dodds. Can you help


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

ONLINE CONSULTS WITH DR. DODDS
Consultations with Dodds

Not necessarily. It just means it needs to be reviewed. maybe it is an unbalanced diet. But you need to look at the whole picture and not just one blood value.


----------

